# Disappearing Cheesecake Filling



## k_young221 (Jan 25, 2010)

I tried a recipe for a chocolate bundt cake with a cheesecake filling in the center.  I poured half the chocolate batter into the pan, layered on the cheesecake filling, added the rest of the batter, then baked.

The cake turned out very well, but when I cut into it...  No filling!  I guess it just mixed into the rest of the batter.  Did I do something wrong?  Any tips to make this successful?  I think I remember making this recipe once before and didn't have a problem, but I don't know what I did differently.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 26, 2010)

Oven Brownies ate it all.


----------



## k_young221 (Jan 26, 2010)

But... Why?!  I was so sad.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 26, 2010)

Might have to pour half the chocolate batter in and cook for a bit, then pour in the cheesecake batter, cook for a bit more. Then pour in the rest of the chocolate and finish cooking.


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Mar 2, 2010)

Or, maybe you could freeze the cheesecake part? It won't be rock solid, so you'll still be able to form clumps and then put them in the cake. The rest of the cake would cook, but the cream cheese would remain solid longer. 

But I haven't done it before, so who know.

Tim


----------

